# Help - sRAW upscaling - can it be done?



## kimstarstar (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi...

I accidentally somehow shot a few shoots in sRAW!? Client wants to print some of the images but not sure how to upscale or if possible? Know nothing about sRAW apart form the fact that they are much smaller files and not for printing. Photos taken in sRAW on a Canon 70D

Am I wasting my time trying to find a way to do this? Has anyone done this successfully?

I tried using trial of ON1 software to enlarge but I don't think it looked very good.

Thankfully I used two cameras on these shoots so have some high res images from my Canon 5D MKll, but these are not the ones the client wants to print unfortunately.

Having a bit of a melt down.....Any info or help welcome!


----------



## tecboy (Aug 6, 2016)

What client are you talking about?  Is a client paying you?


----------



## kimstarstar (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes. I am a family, newborn and maternity photographer and the client wants to have some of the images printed large on canvases


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 6, 2016)

Here's info for you: Canon sRAW considered harmful

Joe


----------



## kimstarstar (Aug 6, 2016)

Cheers Joe, but have already read all the baffling info such as that. 

I would always work with RAW files usually and this was a complete mistake which I'm trying to find a  solution for as I don't want unhappy clients. Just hoping someone on here may have had to do the same thing and might have an answer for me!? Finger crossed!


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 6, 2016)

kimstarstar said:


> Cheers Joe, but have already read all the baffling info such as that.
> 
> I would always work with RAW files usually and this was a complete mistake which I'm trying to find a  solution for as I don't want unhappy clients. Just hoping someone on here may have had to do the same thing and might have an answer for me!? Finger crossed!



Google

Joe


----------



## kimstarstar (Aug 6, 2016)

Yep google was where I found lots of baffling info but not the answers, which is why I'm trying here


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 6, 2016)

kimstarstar said:


> Yep google was where I found lots of baffling info but not the answers, which is why I'm trying here



The fractal algorithms employed in ON1 software are the best option the industry provides. There's no magic -- sorry. Canvas hides a multitude of evils.

Joe


----------



## kimstarstar (Aug 6, 2016)

Seems I have already looked in the right places then. Was worth as try. Thanks


----------



## table1349 (Aug 6, 2016)

Only real solution, reshoot.  Sorry but I am confused with the accidentally part.  No offense but disk space is cheap these days.  Shoot Raw and/or full resolution JPG and you never have these accidents.


----------



## kimstarstar (Aug 6, 2016)

Reshoot not possible as it was a maternity shoot as she is now about to give birth.

It's got nothing to do with disk space as I said it was an accident. Unsure why the word accident confuses you? I have been shooting RAW for years and would always choose to do so. Somehow in the middle of a shoot my camera changed from RAW to sRAW. I have no idea why or how I managed to do this. I didn't even know what sRAW was until I googled it. As I have been very busy of late and only just getting around to editing I have only just discovered this happened and it has affected 4 shoots. One of which I have edited but was baffled why the quality of images was so bad until I saw the file size and checked meta data and camera settings. I never check my RAW settings as never change them after buying camera and setting to RAW.

This client wants to print some of those images large and I'm just trying to find a solution if there is one. As I have 3 more shoots to edit too, finding that solution before I edit those would be best.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 6, 2016)

The 70D has a touch screen.  While the setting is displaying, your thumb or finger accidentally touches the raw option and switches to sraw.  The screen will shut off when you press the shutter button half way.  This accident is preventable if you know all the functions of your camera.


----------



## kimstarstar (Aug 6, 2016)

and there was me thinking forums were nice friendly places that you could get a bit of advice. Having made a genuine mistake and needing to rectify it I turned to a couple of forums thinking I may be able to find the answer that trawling through google could not give me.

I posted this question on two forums. On one forum I had a couple of answers with suggestions of what I could do, which was helpful.

On this forum however all I have had is a bunch of "What client are you talking about? Is a client paying you?" (unhelpful and yep that's usually what client means!), "google" ( like I have been living under a rock and would not have tried google first!), "reshoot. Sorry but I am confused with the accidentally part. No offense but disk space is cheap these days" ( nice tone, why would I lie?), "Shoot Raw and/or full resolution JPG and you never have these accidents." (It was while shooting RAW that this accident happened!), " This accident is preventable if you know all the functions of your camera." (clearly and man that never makes mistakes, who knows every single function on their camera?)

I have tried to stay polite and was thankful for you taking the time to answer but as none of them were actually helpful (apart from Joe's a little bit) it seems like you answered just to make yourselves feel better and more superior. I also know that if I have any questions in the future which forum I'll be going to and it won't be this one....

Bye


----------



## tecboy (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't think you understand.  You don't know your camera settings, and you are making money.  Your careless mistake costs you.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 7, 2016)

My workflow would be to have the sRAW in LR and then use my On1 plug-in to open that in On1 Resize. If I have already done the processing in LR then I'd just Export as a sJPG from On1 for printing.

I don't have a Canon so have never tried sRAW, but I did have a case a few years ago where I sent a graphic designer some low res JPEG's to make a layout for a large banner. They thought those were the final images and upscaled them and made the banner. 

The final product looked good and the end user was happy with the result. I was ready to have it redone and cover the cost or to offer a discount on the original banner, but in the end that wasn't necessary.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 7, 2016)

Unfortunately there are a couple of inconsiderate, "I'm Better Than You And Know More Than YOU" folks on this forum. I think they think they are either "Funny" or "Clever".
Really makes many of us wonder at times about what our mothers said? "If you can't say something nice, or helpful, just don't talk!"
Please don't paint everyone with the same brush.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 7, 2016)

what the hell is the point of sRAW?!   other than designing something in firmware no one wants or should ever use.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 7, 2016)

Braineack said:


> what the hell is the point of sRAW?!   other than designing something in firmware no one wants or should ever use.


I think this explains it pretty well.  Especially the last paragraph. sRAW Format Explained

_"To summarize all of the above, one could state that the sRAW format is simply a marketing gimmick. It is not a useful format by any means, so you should avoid using it on your camera at all costs and rather shoot with a smaller RAW format instead, which will give you full resolution and way more data at the same bit rate."_


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 7, 2016)

kimstarstar said:


> Reshoot not possible as it was a maternity shoot as she is now about to give birth.



Unless the baby has already been delivered then yes it is possible to reshoot maternity photos.



tecboy said:


> I don't think you understand.  You don't know your camera settings, and you are making money.  Your careless mistake costs you.



Sorry OP but I kinda have to agree.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 7, 2016)

Lets for get about what you should have done and focus on what you might be able to do.

What are the pixel detentions of the images you have and how big of prints do they want?

Without this info nobody can really say if the images are salvageable or not.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 7, 2016)

Either reshoot, or tell your client the only option is to print smaller size canvas with partial refund.  You need a good customer service skill to talk to this client.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 8, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Lets for get about what you should have done and focus on what you might be able to do.
> 
> What are the pixel detentions of the images you have and how big of prints do they want?
> 
> Without this info nobody can really say if the images are salvageable or not.




agreed.  Don't see the problem for most sized prints.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 8, 2016)

I guess the largest print size you can go is 8x10" without upscaling.  If you cropped the image, you need much smaller than that.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 8, 2016)

tecboy said:


> The 70D has a touch screen.  While the setting is displaying, your thumb or finger accidentally touches the raw option and switches to sraw.  The screen will shut off when you press the shutter button half way.  This accident is preventable if you know all the functions of your camera.



I have the 70D and before that the T4i with touch screens and never had that problem.  I am all thumbs too.  Played with it a little and when you access the quick screen the last thing that was used on the touch screen is highlighted.  Good to know!


----------



## thereyougo! (Aug 13, 2016)

tecboy said:


> The 70D has a touch screen.  While the setting is displaying, your thumb or finger accidentally touches the raw option and switches to sraw.  The screen will shut off when you press the shutter button half way.  This accident is preventable if you know all the functions of your camera.



And yet I hear constant whingeing online that such and such camera isn't professional because it doesn't have a touch screen...


----------



## unpopular (Aug 13, 2016)

meh. just convert them and move on. I don't see anything here that would suggest accidently shooting in sRaw is going to completely ruin things.


----------

